# Just back from DH 2013



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got home from DH...........There was a lot to do/see..........drawpull contest for boats and wind ups...........the new track/layouts are just what the DR. ordered. He is a link to some still pictures and later on I will post a video........maybe you will see some one you know............Enjoy

https://picasaweb.google.com/104907...951/DH2013#


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sals pix:

Sals Pix Link


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes the track improvements sure was great. Fun to run on also. Later RJD


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures, looks like a fun time - wish I didn't live so far away.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*ChaoticR,*

*You do live quite a distance from DH, but no further than any of us in Michigan, and no fewer than six of us made it this year. Hope you can make it next year. It is well worth the trip.
*

*Here are a few of my pics...*


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I've *added a few more pics*, and redid the background...


----------



## norman (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Sal M: 

Who is the mfg of the Fairymead loco? 

photograph DSC00357.JPG 

I guess the loco is running on gauge O track to represent two foot gauge? 


Thank you, 

Norman


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Fairymeade is a 1:13.7 (7/8"= 1foot) scale running on gauge one (45mm track) It is offered by Accucraft for delivery (i think) this summer in the $2000 range. it is a model of a US built two foot gauge Baldwin running today in Australia. she is a former sugar plantation engine. 

http://www.australiansteam.com/baldwin10533.htm


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Diamondhead isn't just for trains--it's also for live steam boats, like Will Lindley's Pensy RR Tug...*


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*A couple more videos from DH. *


* From the big...*


*To the small...*


*More to follow.*


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*I've always liked British Main Line Rail. Here is a video of some of mine @ DH this year...*



*And one of Will's...*


----------

